# Why we clip clone leaves



## nova564t

The friend that got me started on this told me when cutting and rooting clones to clip the tips of the leaves, I was told this helps rooting and helps to tell new growth from old. I was wondering is this true and if not why do we do it?


----------



## Locked

I am pretty sure you want clones to use their energy in root production and not photosynthesis...so maybe clipping the leaves and making the "solar panels" smaller helps with this...I know you don't want too bright a light over them because too much light moves their focus off root production. I cld be totally wrong though.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Hammy may respond before me....

But its because this focuses the plants growth into making roots and not into new top growth. 

The plant has no real need for respiration during the cloning (rooting) process.


----------



## SensiStarFan

I do it just to save space.  When you want to stick a bunch under a 1-ft floro it helps.  Also, when they first root and their leaves begin to grow you don't want them crowding over each other.  This pic shows what it does.  When I took this clone I clipped the tips off the leaves on only one side (right side) and left the leaf coming out the left side unclipped.  The two shoots were the same size when I took the clone.  Now that the clone has rooted the unclipped leaf has grown out and away from the plant and is covering more horizontal distance.  When they are this small I want their growth more vertical so they fit easier under a smaller number of lights and don't overlap one another.  But that is just the way I like it.

EDIT: I hate using 16 oz. cups but I ran out of 2 liter bottles.  Anyway, clipping the leaf tips takes away the plants ability to continue to develop and grow that leaf so it devotes energy to growth in other areas.  As you can see from this plant the clipped leaf is still the same size it was when I took the clone but the other leaf has continued to grow.






-SSF-


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I don't clip clone leaves.  IMO, if you need to clip the leaves, you have taken too much leaf material to begin with.  Clones do not need a whole lot of vegetation attached.  

It is very easy to tell new growth.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I started clipping mine a year or so ago..read lots on the subject..thing got me  was something about persperation... and I found that for me when I started clipping the tips off when takeinf the clipping...I dont get the yellowing of the Leafs  untill well into new growth...I think this is why..just my thaughts...:48:


----------



## nova564t

Thanks all for the input.


----------



## Budders Keeper

I read in one of my books that this is to slow down the transpiration of moisture. If you use a sealed dome or mist regularly you may not notice a difference. I never mist my clones, but do use a 95% sealed dome. 

I have found better success with better looking clones by clipping the leaves, not to mention the extra room created.

After doing clones many different ways I don't believe it makes a whole lot of difference if everything else is in check.


----------



## kaotik

i cut em cause they seem less lazy then lol 
like they stand upright better and wont cheat any moisture by wicking it from the sides of the dome or anything.

or that was my idea anyway, who knows if there's any truth to it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I read in one of my books that this is to slow down the transpiration of moisture



thats the word I was looking for...I read same book:aok:


----------



## niteshft

When you cut your clones you are actually cutting off the plants lifeline for moisture, that is why you want to keep the transpiration down and it in turn keeps the plant healthy. A healthy plant will root easier and can give the sense that it was caused by the clipping of the leaves. It may as well have been the reason but indirectly. It is especially recommended if the leaves are on an older branch and have gotten rather large.


----------

